# Did Canon confirm the 45mp resolution of the Canon EOS R5 sensor?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

> As Canon News points out, it looks like Canon has confirmed the resolution of the Canon EOS R5 image sensor.
> How did they do this?
> Canon has specified in the latest EOS R5 information that the camera will shoot 8K DCI, which is 8192×4320. Since Canon has said that 8K recording uses the full width of the sensor, the sensor would be 8192 pixels wide. Canon sensors use a 3:2 aspect ratio, so that would mean the height of the sensor is 5461 pixels, which equals 44.7mp.
> I’ve been reporting for quite some time that the image sensor would be 45mp, so this seems to back up those long-running rumors.
> If the math is wrong, please let me know.



Continue reading...


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

That’s what I was seeing in the Canon press release As well. You got some seriously solid info a couple months ago. Crazy accurate. Even the clinically insane 8K RAW. Cheers!


----------



## Benny Amst (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> That’s what I was seeing in the Canon press release As well. You got some seriously solid info a couple months ago. Crazy accurate. Even the clinically insane 8K RAW. Cheers!


And the 4K 120fps, pretty crazy.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 20, 2020)

45MP is indeed what most people who could do the math have been predicting. I think it was more likely than not that the R5 would shoot DCI. However, there's one other alternative, just within the realms of possibility, that I haven't seen people talk about: a sensor whose native aspect ratio is wider than 3:2! That would require a larger than FF sensor to be able to crop FF 3:2 stills, and video (at least DCI) footage, then, would be "wider than FF" which some might even consider a feature.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2020)

OK, so what is the consensus here? If this body has crazy video specs, is there still a camp that thinks the R6 is the video body first rumored? I will buy into the RF system with a primarily stills body (I know, I know, it will still have video, Canon is not Sigma) But is one on the horizon? Until then, carry on and SWWYH.


----------



## davidhfe (Apr 20, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> 45MP is indeed what most people who could do the math have been predicting. I think it was more likely than not that the R5 would shoot DCI. However, there's one other alternative, just within the realms of possibility, that I haven't seen people talk about: a sensor whose native aspect ratio is wider than 3:2! That would require a larger than FF sensor to be able to crop FF 3:2 stills, and video (at least DCI) footage, then, would be "wider than FF" which some might even consider a feature.



The RF image circle couldn't cover it though, right?


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

Benny Amst said:


> And the 4K 120fps, pretty crazy.


All with DPAF .... I mean.... wow. 
I was eye balling the R6 but I cant see the R6 keeping up with the 4K specs on this R5. This is just way too tempting. I dont need another stills camera but video... good lord .... GOOD. LORD....


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

slclick said:


> OK, so what is the consensus here? If this body has crazy video specs, is there still a camp that thinks the R6 is the video body first rumored? I will buy into the RF system with a primarily stills body (I know, I know, it will still have video, Canon is not Sigma) But is one on the horizon? Until then, carry on and SWWYH.


Over the last couple months the R6 seemed less and less like the video centric piece and more and more like a really nice 6D replacement.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Over the last couple months the R6 seemed less and less like the video centric piece and more and more like a really nice 6D replacement.


As long as it seems like more of a 5D3 replacement than the R.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

I dont see how Canon makes a video spec machine in an RF body that beats this thing. 

I mean, what... a 1:1 pixel readout (12MP like the sony a7s) but with all the same specs otherwise as the R5? Why bother?

i think Canon intended this to be the absolutely everything camera. I dont know what else you Viably could cram into a dedicated video MILC body that the R5 doesnt already sport.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

slclick said:


> As long as it seems like more of a 5D3 replacement than the R.


Well the R is just a 5D4 with no mirror and (frankly) lesser ergonomics


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 20, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> The RF image circle couldn't cover it though, right?



It could cover both a FF-width 19:10 crop and a FF 3:2 crop at the same time, but it would not cover the whole sensor area. But it wouldn't be supposed to cover the full area, the corners would be unused and/or masked. Note that "FF-width" would be wider than normal ILC "full-frame" video, while still fitting into the image circle, because a regular 16:9 or 19:10 crop from a 3:2 sensor is inherently tighter than what the image circle would permit.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Over the last couple months the R6 seemed less and less like the video centric piece and more and more like a really nice 6D replacement.



Yeah, I don't think there's anything that points to the R6 being a video-oriented body. Not a sports-oriented one either, like some have speculated. And it's unlikely to be a 5D replacement in regard to ergonomics or build quality either.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Well the R is just a 5D4 with no mirror and (frankly) lesser ergonomics


Neither have impressed me enough to make the jump. Especially ergonomics with the R. *edit- correction, I am impressed by both cameras just not spend thousands impressed. Then there's adding $140 for an L Plate for any body I get (has to have a QD connection)


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's anything that points to the R6 being a video-oriented body. Not a sports-oriented one either, like some have speculated. And it's unlikely to be a 5D replacement in regard to ergonomics or build quality either.


Well the R5 is the 5D replacement. With a smaller lighter body, the R6 feels more like a 6D but with SOME of the nice video specs of the R5, like FF 4K but probably not up to 120fps and maybe without DPAF in the higher frame rates. Still a VERY nice looking FF camera for what I assume will be around $1500 with IBIS.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> I dont see how Canon makes a video spec machine in an RF body that beats this thing.
> 
> I mean, what... a 1:1 pixel readout (12MP like the sony a7s) but with all the same specs otherwise as the R5? Why bother?
> 
> i think Canon intended this to be the absolutely everything camera. I dont know what else you Viably could cram into a dedicated video MILC body that the R5 doesnt already sport.


The one feature I care about most but isn’t available yet. That is the ability to sync strobes at any shutter speed. For those of us who mix ambient with strobes (especially outdoor sunlight) and want to shoot fast prime lenses thus would be the biggest game changer. For me everything else is secondary. They say a global shutter which is possible with mirrorless bodies could be made to do this eventually. From what I understand it’s useful for those who shoot video too to prevent rolling shutter but I don’t shoot video so not sure.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> The one feature I care about most but isn’t available yet. That is the ability to sync strobes at any shutter speed. For those of use who mix ambient (especially outdoor sunlight) and want to shoot fast prime lenses thus would be the biggest game changer. For me everything else is noise. They say a global shutter which is possible with mirrorless bodies could be made to do this eventually. From what I understand it’s useful for those who shoot video too to prevent rolling shutter but I don’t shoot video so not sure.


I understand the sync speed issue. Yes, global shutter would also be of tremendous value in video, but the I think the biggest issue is the amount of power and in turn, heat, that would entail. At least for video. Global shutter for
Video you usually see in dedicated video bodies which tend to be much bigger and can more easily dissipate the heat. I dont think there are global shutter video MILC bodies out there as of yet. As far as stills go, isnt that what X-Sync is for? There is way to high speed sync if you have the right stove that can talk to your camera to do it. It basically fires a multistrobe to align with your rolling shutter readout (i think is how that works)


----------



## TAF (Apr 20, 2020)

Maybe its a translation error, and the 8K refers to the price?


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 20, 2020)

Some other questions: Illuminated buttons? ... there must be something that this camera don't have...


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Some other questions: Illuminated buttons? ... there must be something that this camera don't have...


I think it's down to price and availability date. Now....love to see some R6 CR3's.


----------



## Joel C (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm still wondering if the R6 is the video body. That said, I am still waiting on the XC MILC follow up.


----------



## TinTin (Apr 20, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Some other questions: Illuminated buttons? ... there must be something that this camera don't have...


Like a mirror, perhaps?


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Since for still imaging you would want blocks divisible by 16 (to make compression better), the actual resolution would probably be 8208 x 5472 for 44.9 MP.


----------



## peters (Apr 20, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Well the R is just a 5D4 with no mirror and (frankly) lesser ergonomics


Indeed, its pretty much the same camera (same sensor, same quality...) 
Only difference: 
- touch bar bullshit instead of wheel
-- only one card slot
o bit smaller
o EVF
+ swivel screen
+ more modern video codec (though the rolling shutter is the same inaccaptable catastrophy)

In my opinion its super close to being the same camera. At least when we look at the features and image quality


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 21, 2020)

Quite a few stills shooters feeling neglected right now (myself among them) with all the video spec excitement at least until the R5 price is announced. Naturally, we stills folks immediately wonder if the R6 is going to be a viable alternative or not - at the latest rumored resolution (20mp) it might not be for many.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

Joel C said:


> I'm still wondering if the R6 is the video body. That said, I am still waiting on the XC MILC follow up.


Let's review. The R5 knocks it out of the park for all things video. So yes, the R6 will be the video body. /s


Seriously, It won't be, it will be the 6D equivalent.They have pretty much made it crystal clear they are following the dslr nomenclature. It will also be less expensive and what more people might buy. Unless of course, a lot of those people don't mind debt. I didn't say you, or you or you...I know everyone here is fabulously wealthy, will buy 3 R5's to complement their stable of 1DXlll bodies.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Quite a few stills shooters feeling neglected right now (myself among them) with all the video spec excitement at least until the R5 price is announced. Naturally, we stills folks immediately wonder if the R6 is going to be a viable alternative or not - at the latest rumored resolution (20mp) it might not be for many.


I don't give a rats ass if I go from 22 mp on my 5D3 to 20 on something new if it gives me more of, well, everything except megapixels. Not getting hung up on the numbers here (stills guy going off!)


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 21, 2020)

peters said:


> Indeed, its pretty much the same camera (same sensor, same quality...)
> Only difference:
> - touch bar bullshit instead of wheel
> -- only one card slot
> ...


I bought it for the video features and to replace my aging and damaged 5D3. I'm happy with it for what I needed. I still use my DX2 for most general shooting. I become very accustomed to that ergonomic set and balance


----------



## Alexey Popov (Apr 21, 2020)

There is clearly something wrong with the numbers ... The 8K resolution is 7680 × 4320, if you take 3:2 on the long side, you get 7680 × 5120, that is, 39.3 MP.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

Alexey Popov said:


> There is clearly something wrong with the numbers ... The 8K resolution is 7680 × 4320, if you take 3:2 on the long side, you get 7680 × 5120, that is, 39.3 MP.


That's what Bryan at TDP came up with as well


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 21, 2020)

slclick said:


> Let's review. The R5 knocks it out of the park for all things video. So yes, the R6 will be the video body. /s
> 
> 
> Seriously, It won't be, it will be the 6D equivalent.They have pretty much made it crystal clear they are following the dslr nomenclature. It will also be less expensive and what more people might buy. Unless of course, a lot of those people don't mind debt. I didn't say you, or you or you...I know everyone here is fabulously wealthy, will buy 3 R5's to complement their stable of 1DXlll bodies.


Yeah I don't understand why everyone keeps trying to play out this scheme in their heads that Canon is making one body for stills and one more for video. Despite what Sony may have done, Canon has never positioned their products this way, and I don't know why they would start now. Canon has many great Cinema cameras they will sell you if you want a "video centric" camera. Their stills cameras have always been primarily for stills but happen to also shoot video.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 21, 2020)

Alexey Popov said:


> There is clearly something wrong with the numbers ... The 8K resolution is 7680 × 4320, if you take 3:2 on the long side, you get 7680 × 5120, that is, 39.3 MP.




I believe DCI 8K is 8192 pixels wide, so using that as the long edge, then applying a 3:2 ratio for full frame sensor gets you to just a hair under 45MP.

Example:

8,192 / (3/2) = 5,461
8,192 x 5,461 = 44.74MP

[Not a video guy, so you might Google it to confirm...]

EDIT: Who needs Google? Craig has the DCI resolution right in the article for this thread (face-palm).


----------



## Famateur (Apr 21, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Yeah I don't understand why everyone keeps trying to play out this scheme in their heads that Canon is making one body for stills and one more for video. Despite what Sony may have done, Canon has never positioned their products this way, and I don't know why they would start now. Canon has many great Cinema cameras they will sell you if you want a "video centric" camera. Their stills cameras have always been primarily for stills but happen to also shoot video.



To be fair, the 1DC was a DSLR that was video-centric. 

Agreed, though, that the R5 and R6 segmentation is not about one being video-centric and the other stills-centric. As SLClick and others have said, the monikers communicate a similar segmentation and positioning as the EF-mounted 5D and 6D, respectively.

Price-wise, I've expected the R5 to be consistent with 5D pricing at $3,299-$3,499. The mind-blowing specs, though, have me wondering if they'll push it to $3,699 or even a little higher like they did the 5DS(R). I see $3,999 as a hard ceiling for the 5 series and would be surprised if the R5 even got close to it. Given the well-established positioning of the 5 series, along with the current global economic landscape, I'm still feeling confident it will be in the mid-$3K range (USD).

I know everyone is drooling over the video specs, but on the stills side, the R5 has me drooling, too:

> 45PM
> 12-20FPS
> Articulating Screen
> At least 5DIV, or better, ISO and DR performance

The announcement can't come soon enough for this stills shooter!


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 21, 2020)

Benny Amst said:


> And the 4K 120fps, pretty crazy.


That 4k 120 is far more impressive than 8k 30. There are some good possibilities if 1080p can also scale up accordingly.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 21, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> That 4k 120 is far more impressive than 8k 30. There are some good possibilities if 1080p can also scale up accordingly.



And Dual-Pixel Auto Focus, to boot!


----------



## Famateur (Apr 21, 2020)

As I ruminate a little more on pricing, another thought occurs to me: A good reason to keep the price in the traditional 5D range is the fact that those who might have been willing to pay $5K for the R5 will likely be even happier buying TWO R5 bodies at $3,499. I think the pricing sweet spot is one that is:

1) High enough to maximize ROI in as short a timeline as possible,
2) Low enough to still fit within the 5-Series market positioning, and
3) Low enough for the deeper pockets to buy a second body.

From comments on other threads, it seems like there are quite a few who would pay $4,500+ for the R5. Just seems to make sense that those might also be people whose use case would support needing another body.

It's better for Canon if pros buy two cheaper bodies for $7K than one body for $5K. No, they're not the primary market in this segment, but there will definitely be some who go that route, which is gravy that might make the lower price possible for everyone else.

Am I crazy?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 21, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Some other questions: Illuminated buttons? ... there must be something that this camera don't have...


Canon has exciting new feature called deluminated buttons, everyone will gasp!


----------



## brad-man (Apr 21, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Yeah I don't understand why everyone keeps trying to play out this scheme in their heads that Canon is making one body for stills and one more for video. Despite what Sony may have done, Canon has never positioned their products this way, and I don't know why they would start now. Canon has many great Cinema cameras they will sell you if you want a "video centric" camera. Their stills cameras have always been primarily for stills but happen to also shoot video.


What I find interesting is that the greater the video specs seem to be, the more some folks feel that it takes away from the R5 as a stills camera:

45mp full-frame CMOS sensor with Dual Pixel AF
5 stops with IBIS alone
7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization
12fps mechanical, 20fps electronic
Dual card slots
Scroll wheel added to the back 
I am assuming the performance of the sensor will equal that of the 5DIV

I mean really. Can't it be a great video camera _and_ a bad-ass stills camera too? Why do some think they are mutually exclusive?


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

brad-man said:


> What I find interesting is that the greater the video specs seem to be, the more some folks feel that it takes away from the R5 as a stills camera:
> 
> 45mp full-frame CMOS sensor with Dual Pixel AF
> 5 stops with IBIS alone
> ...


This is a good point.I think where you might get that idea from is some of us in the past always stated a hybrid camera body had the reputation as not being sold at a higher price just because it had a video feature. The logic, science and electronics behind this thinking were solid, for those cameras.

This is a very different beast. true, you can forego the video settings and menus even, especially by using the My Menu setting and dialing it in from there. However the R&D , software and hardware going into this is going to be a large portion of the cost. Retail pricing based upon standard ROI for Canon has got to figure that in, right Maths people? (I'm not one of you) So on the flipside, a body with little to no video function but with existing tech should be less expensive to recoup. I have no fantasy of a stills only Canon, just not one which is priced according to the set of features we're now seeing on the R5. I'm thinking how the 6Dll is a low light champ in an R body. Very simple, 5D to 6D with an R in the name. None of this Sony 12mp body bs.


----------



## joestopper (Apr 21, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> 45MP is indeed what most people who could do the math have been predicting. I think it was more likely than not that the R5 would shoot DCI. However, there's one other alternative, just within the realms of possibility, that I haven't seen people talk about: a sensor whose native aspect ratio is wider than 3:2! That would require a larger than FF sensor to be able to crop FF 3:2 stills, and video (at least DCI) footage, then, would be "wider than FF" which some might even consider a feature.



Remains the question what lenses you would need to get exposure to the extreme left and right ...


----------



## SteveC (Apr 21, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Remains the question what lenses you would need to get exposure to the extreme left and right ...



And they've already pushed things pretty hard with the 24-240. That lens would work very badly with such a sensor.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 21, 2020)

Famateur said:


> And Dual-Pixel Auto Focus, to boot!


True, if it does shoot above 240fps in 1080p mode(without Dpaf and realtime time limit of few seconds) then I wont have to carry additional Sony RX series of camera to shoot high speed videos.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 21, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Thanks for this. I was wondering if it would be possible to determine the likely resolution for stills from the video resolution. Now I have the answer. And, honestly, it makes perfect sense for the next generation of 5 Series sensors. This would also give the camera about 17 mp in crop mode if I'm doing the math right.

Now, when will the 5D V rumors start?


----------



## derpderp (Apr 21, 2020)

slclick said:


> Let's review. The R5 knocks it out of the park for all things video. So yes, the R6 will be the video body. /s
> 
> 
> Seriously, It won't be, it will be the 6D equivalent.They have pretty much made it crystal clear they are following the dslr nomenclature. It will also be less expensive and what more people might buy. Unless of course, a lot of those people don't mind debt. I didn't say you, or you or you...I know everyone here is fabulously wealthy, will buy 3 R5's to complement their stable of 1DXlll bodies.



Can't wait to buy the R5. My money is sitting in my bank account not doing anything as of late.


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 21, 2020)

Famateur said:


> To be fair, the 1DC was a DSLR that was video-centric.
> 
> Agreed, though, that the R5 and R6 segmentation is not about one being video-centric and the other stills-centric. As SLClick and others have said, the monikers communicate a similar segmentation and positioning as the EF-mounted 5D and 6D, respectively.
> 
> ...


Likewise! As the owner of a 1DC (which I use 99+% for stills), I have all the video capabilities I need for at least the forseeable future.

Now, if only it had the build quality of 1D series camera. I quickly parted ways with a 5D Mark II because I felt it was too fragile.


----------



## padam (Apr 21, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Now, when will the 5D V rumors start?


It is laid out pure and simple, apart from having EF-mount, a mirror and an OVF, it won't be too much different from this camera, same sensor, same processor, same CFExpress UHS-II SD dual card slots setup (it probably won't shoot 12fps with mechanical shutter, but it will do 20fps electronic shutter).
The only big question mark if it is going to have IBIS or not, and the screen, which is probably going to articulate in some way, while keeping the durability as much as possible.


----------



## MVPhoto (Apr 21, 2020)

This camera literally checks everything off of my wish list!
High resolution, Eye AF, 4K60, 10-bit, 4:2:2, C-Log, RAW! I wonder if it will be CanonRawLight?
My biggest question now is what lenses to get for it?! Sadly, my 8 year old Macbook Pro would probably die if I tried to get it to even play anything out of this camera. "You want me to do what?! HA!" ... so going to have to budget for a new Mac too.


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 21, 2020)

slclick said:


> I don't give a rats ass if I go from 22 mp on my 5D3 to 20 on something new if it gives me more of, well, everything except megapixels. Not getting hung up on the numbers here (stills guy going off!)



I can't see this being a 20mpx sensor 6D series camera because unfortunately most people don't think like you do.

They'll see the comparative tables showing that the Sony model has 24mpx, and this one has 20mpx, and assuming the Sony has to be better. The reviewers will bemoan the "poor resolution". And an EOS RP owner with a 26mpx sensor will have to think long and hard about the "downgrade" to 20mpx.

So, either the 20mpx figure is wrong or this is a camera aimed at a different market segment. Clearly the R5 is being promoted heavily for its video features, so I expect the R6 to be no different - the 4K-only version of the R5. 

Perhaps outside of the bubble of CanonRumors the reality is that video features are more important commercially than photographic features? I have no idea. I don't follow the industry that closely. But clearly Canon are betting big on this now.


----------



## deanmejos (Apr 21, 2020)

The R5 is obviously out of reach for a hobbyist like me...but I'm very interested in knowing the price because it will give me (and probably all of us) an idea of the pricing of the R6 when it comes out. I'm assuming I'm not the only one looking forward to the R6. Anyhow, man...these specs of the R5 are just amazing!


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 21, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Remains the question what lenses you would need to get exposure to the extreme left and right ...



The extreme sides would be vignetted, but not any more than corners are with current sensors. They’d still be inside the image circle. Lenses like the RF 24–240mm are an exception, not the rule, and even that one would not behave too badly because its vignetting is due to barrel distortion which primarily affects corners.


----------



## BillB (Apr 21, 2020)

brad-man said:


> I mean really. Can't it be a great video camera _and_ a bad-ass stills camera too? Why do some think they are mutually exclusive?


It is sort of the reverse of people being bothered because they think Canon is crippling their cameras by leaving out stuff they want. Now they think Canon is screwing them by forcing them to pay more by putting stuff in a camera they don’t want.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Apr 21, 2020)

Personally I am not happy with this DCI 8k/4k thing. It means UHD will be slightly cropped. I do not have use for the extra width, all the displays I think my content will be watched at will probably be 16:9 anyway. But well, some other people will be very happy with that. Anyway, if it has a 1:1 pixel HD mode (with crop factor 4!), that would be great. Small files with additional reach.

Awesome camera, probably too much for me, though, in terms of capabilities and cost anyway.

But in relation to R6 this is interesting. I predict R6 will also support no-crop 4k DCI; and to make things easy, there would be 2x supersampling (or pixel binning) for 4k, which would make it have a 22-23 MP sensor.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 21, 2020)

BillB said:


> It is sort of the reverse of people being bothered because they think Canon is crippling their cameras by leaving out stuff they want. Now they think Canon is screwing them by forcing them to pay more by putting stuff in a camera they don’t want.



I mean, why can't Canon just make a camera that has exactly the feature set that _I_ want?!


----------



## Trey T (Apr 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Since for still imaging you would want blocks divisible by 16 (to make compression better), the actual resolution would probably be 8208 x 5472 for 44.9 MP.


Video tends to follow two ratio: 16:9 for UHD and 17:9 for DCI #K


----------



## Canon-Chas (Apr 21, 2020)

Why all the secrecy from Canon on EOS R5 ? Maybe they haven't finished the specs yet ? Seems rather odd and annoying to Canon users


----------



## canonnews (Apr 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Quite a few stills shooters feeling neglected right now (myself among them) with all the video spec excitement at least until the R5 price is announced.



I'm not sure why you would feel that way. it's going to be an insane stills machine from what we already know.

- 44.7MP
- 12FPS mech / 20 fps electronic - all with AF
- AF includes human, dog,cat and BIRD (body, head and eye)AF
- dual card slots (CFE, UHSII) - ie: fast buffer clearing.
- IBIS with IBIS+IS offering up to 8 stops of stabilization that also includes EF lenses.
- 1DX Mark III (this sensor generation) is VERY good in terms of noise and DR.
- AF Joystick control ie: 5D IV style.
- Articulating screen (no 5D / 7D class body hand one before)

APS-C size is around 17.5MP - which means this is nearly a 7D packaged inside it, well, a 7D on steroids.

You feel neglected with that?!

What we don't know . is this going to put the hammer to DR once and for all? will Canon do dual ISO like on the C300 III? curious about that. Even without it, this is a crazy good stills camera.

of course, Canon leading up to NAB was going to talk about the video - it's NAB - it would be VERY weird if Canon talked about the stills performance.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 21, 2020)

Canon-Chas said:


> Why all the secrecy from Canon on EOS R5 ? Maybe they haven't finished the specs yet ? Seems rather odd and annoying to Canon users



It's the exact opposite to what you think. Regular Canon _modus operandi_ is that they don't tell us _anything_ about incoming models until the release is actually imminent. With the R5 they've been the opposite of secretive.


----------



## Go Wild (Apr 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> I'm not sure why you would feel that way. it's going to be an insane stills machine from what we already know.
> 
> - 44.7MP
> - 12FPS mech / 20 fps electronic - all with AF
> ...



True! 
There are many things we don´t know yet from the camera and yes, Canon is giving importance to video specs, but like canonnews said, of what we know it is already an impressive camera! We have a fast shutter, we have an improved AF, the so wanted IBIS....etc...! For sure when the camera will be presented we will know more and more! But damn...as far as I can see we have a camera that potencially can give us the best of two worlds in quality and speed! (5d and 1dx) For my use (wildlife) I totally can see myself dumping the 1D bodies and go for mirrorless 100%. This EOS R5 gives me all I need in speed! Lets see about image quality, but with the new sensors and 45mp I expect nothing but greatness in image quality! Also for vídeo, well let´s wait to see the bitrate and codecs but i am considering changing from my cinema type cameras to this one!! This one have literally everything I want (120FPS/HDR PQ/8k....just WOW!!)

This EOS R5, at least as far as we know from the spec list, it will be a HELL of a camera for stills and video! I think Canon is putting a lot on this one and they will have a camera for the next 5 years!


I know who wants one really bad!!


----------



## BradC (Apr 21, 2020)

I still have this feeling that the R5 is the "everything" camera, but still room above it for the mirrorless "1DX" that slots above it in the line. They're literally throwing everything they can at the R5 to seal the deal for a lot of people. 

The R6 is still going to be seriously impressive. Its going to be priced more for the common man... built and spec'd as such. It will easily be better than the Canon EOS R, even if the build materials are equal or a tad less. (poly frame instead of magnesium, etc) I highly doubt it will do 8K or RAW internal. I would say it maxes out at 4K, but does EVERYTHING 4K that the R5 does and with DPAF. I still think the R6 will be a hit as well. It will be a very tough choice for people once they are both on the market. Do you really NEED RAW? Do you really NEED 8K? Do you really NEED 45MP? 

Vote with your wallets, ladies and gents.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Video tends to follow two ratio: 16:9 for UHD and 17:9 for DCI #K



Yes. So you would have an 8208 x 5472 (plus masked and "edge" pixels needed to be able to demosaic to 8208 x 5472) sensor using 8192 x 4337 pixels for 8K DCI video. No one is going to consider _only_ using 99.81% of the width of the sensor as "cropped" video.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

peters said:


> Indeed, its pretty much the same camera (same sensor, same quality...)
> Only difference:
> - touch bar bullshit instead of wheel
> -- only one card slot
> ...



I've always seen the EOS R as a mirrorless 6D Mark II with the 5D Mark IV sensor. For everything other than the sensor, it's more comparable to a 6D series body than a 5D series body.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

slclick said:


> That's what Bryan at TDP came up with as well



Brian assumes 8K DCI is 16:9 instead of 17:9. If 8K DCI is twice the width of 4K DCI, it's 4192 pixels wide. There's a discussion of this in the comments to his post at TDP.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

Famateur said:


> To be fair, the 1DC was a DSLR that was video-centric.
> 
> Agreed, though, that the R5 and R6 segmentation is not about one being video-centric and the other stills-centric. As SLClick and others have said, the monikers communicate a similar segmentation and positioning as the EF-mounted 5D and 6D, respectively.
> 
> ...



I think it will be priced at around $3,799 in the U.S. on release when limited numbers will be available due to coronavirus related production delays. Once the production pipeline opens back up, I'd expect it to drop to around $3,499 fairly soon, probably via perpetual $300 rebates.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

Famateur said:


> As I ruminate a little more on pricing, another thought occurs to me: A good reason to keep the price in the traditional 5D range is the fact that those who might have been willing to pay $5K for the R5 will likely be even happier buying TWO R5 bodies at $3,499. I think the pricing sweet spot is one that is:
> 
> 1) High enough to maximize ROI in as short a timeline as possible,
> 2) Low enough to still fit within the 5-Series market positioning, and
> ...



It's only more profitable for Canon to sell two bodies for $7,000 than one body for $5,000 if the unit cost of production is below $2,000. If the cost of production is $2,100, the margin is $2,900 off one body at $5,000 and only $2,800 off two bodies at $3,500 each. Of course R&D, administrative support, worldwide transportation, customer service, publicity/advertising, and repair support are all overhead that must come out of the margin between production cost and retail price. The overhead for transportation and repair support also double for two bodies compared to one.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

padam said:


> It is laid out pure and simple, apart from having EF-mount, a mirror and an OVF, it won't be too much different from this camera, same sensor, same processor, same CFExpress UHS-II SD dual card slots setup (it probably won't shoot 12fps with mechanical shutter, but it will do 20fps electronic shutter).
> The only big question mark if it is going to have IBIS or not, and the screen, which is probably going to articulate in some way, while keeping the durability as much as possible.



The *BIG* question mark is will there even be a 5D Mark V? I think Canon management already knows, but they aren't talking.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

Canon-Chas said:


> Why all the secrecy from Canon on EOS R5 ? Maybe they haven't finished the specs yet ? Seems rather odd and annoying to Canon users



They're building buzz. By the time this thing actually releases, the market will be salivating for it far beyond even its exceptional specs.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

BurningPlatform said:


> Personally I am not happy with this DCI 8k/4k thing. It means UHD will be slightly cropped. I do not have use for the extra width, all the displays I think my content will be watched at will probably be 16:9 anyway. But well, some other people will be very happy with that. Anyway, if it has a 1:1 pixel HD mode (with crop factor 4!), that would be great. Small files with additional reach.
> 
> Awesome camera, probably too much for me, though, in terms of capabilities and cost anyway.
> 
> But in relation to R6 this is interesting. I predict R6 will also support no-crop 4k DCI; and to make things easy, there would be 2x supersampling (or pixel binning) for 4k, which would make it have a 22-23 MP sensor.



8K UHD would use about 94% of the full width of an 8K DCI sensor. That's not really much of a crop factor at 1.06X.

I'm sure they'd lose more potential buyers if they did not offer 8K and 4K DCI to appease those who want only 8K/4K UHD.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Don't encourage the price trolls.


Nor the Canon Cripple Hammer Trolls !


----------



## BurningPlatform (Apr 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> 8K UHD would use about 94% of the full width of an 8K DCI sensor. That's not really much of a crop factor at 1.06X.
> 
> I'm sure they'd lose more potential buyers if they did not offer 8K and 4K DCI to appease those who want only 8K/4K UHD.


That is very probably true, and my view was completely personal, and not a big deal anyway. As for the crop ratios, there is the additional (1.13 if I calculated correctly) intrinsic crop factor when going from 3:2 sensor to the 16:9 full width crop, and a bit more when going to DCI 4k full width crop. Not a big deal, but as the intrinsic crop is factored in the "horrible" crop factor of EOS R (about 1,8), it is good to remember.


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> I'm not sure why you would feel that way. it's going to be an insane stills machine from what we already know.
> 
> - 44.7MP
> - 12FPS mech / 20 fps electronic - all with AF
> ...


I agree with everything you said...but if this is priced substantially higher than the 5D series, I'll feel like I'm paying a premium for something I don't want/need and will at least give me pause.

Which is why I added the caveat "...at least until pricing is announced"

If the R5 comes in priced anywhere close to $3499 USD there will be no second guessing.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

BurningPlatform said:


> That is very probably true, and my view was completely personal, and not a big deal anyway. As for the crop ratios, there is the additional (1.13 if I calculated correctly) intrinsic crop factor when going from 3:2 sensor to the 16:9 full width crop, and a bit more when going to DCI 4k full width crop. Not a big deal, but as the intrinsic crop is factored in the "horrible" crop factor of EOS R (about 1,8), it is good to remember.



It would be a 1.06X crop shooting 8K UHD compared to the width of 8K DCI.


----------



## Go Wild (Apr 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> I agree with everything you said...but if this is priced substantially higher than the 5D series, I'll feel like I'm paying a premium for something I don't want/need and will at least give me pause.
> 
> Which is why I added the caveat "...at least until pricing is announced"
> 
> If the R5 comes in priced anywhere close to $3499 USD there will be no second guessing.



You always will have the R6 and the R possibility if R5 is beyond your needs, or beyond your price point. It´s all about personal preferences or possibilities. I do believe that the price "limit" is 4000$, Canon should´t surpass this and i DO believe the price will be around 3900$ with the R6 coming at 2600$/2800$. This will make sense to everyone and is the price that market can hold. Further than this it will be overpriced. This cameras will be huge, we know that, but Canon also know that they can´t increase prices way beyond the others. Sony ones are about 3400$ for the Sony A7R4 and 4400$ for the A9II (which I consider overpriced).

Well I guess we just need to wait to see what´s coming and hope that Canon can put a decent price on this one. We had an increase of price of the EOS 1DXmkIII, price jumped almost 1000$ from the 1DxmkII but i think its another context and another reality...The last one from it´s kind...etc..etc...

Like most of us I am praying that the price can be around 3500$.....I guess we just need to have hope!


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

BillB said:


> It is sort of the reverse of people being bothered because they think Canon is crippling their cameras by leaving out stuff they want. Now they think Canon is screwing them by forcing them to pay more by putting stuff in a camera they don’t want.


No one is forcing me to do anything, I'm glad there are more choices. Please don't read something into anything I wrote about this matter if you based that post upon my multiple stills shooting posts.Don't we all want what is best for ourselves? I am also realistic about what may come.


----------



## RobbieHat (Apr 21, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Quite a few stills shooters feeling neglected right now (myself among them) with all the video spec excitement at least until the R5 price is announced. Naturally, we stills folks immediately wonder if the R6 is going to be a viable alternative or not - at the latest rumored resolution (20mp) it might not be for many.



I view the R5 as a stills guy wet dream for many purposes. I am a stills guy but will probably start playing with some of the video features when this comes out. I will presumably use this as my dedicated wildlife body if all the rumored focusing specs play out and replace my 5DSR for that purpose. 

I love the 5DSR for stationary wildlife and some BIF but it is very frustrating in many respects. Doesn't handle higher ISO well and limited in higher ISO. SLOW focusing system and rarely stays locked on unless my technique is perfect (not easy with a 600mm II lens). No eye focusing (hoping that feature works well). Weak at overall focusing system as it is built around 7 year old technology. Doesn't handle extenders well at all (1.4X barely usable, 2X not at all). Better DR than 5DSR so better in marginal lighting conditions (forest, dusk, dawn). Not to mention 12X and 20X frames per second so I can capture every possible wing beat position! 

I will lose 5MP of resolution, which I love, but will gain so much more in capability that I assume with good technique my keeper rate will skyrocket. Maybe I am overplaying it, but I can't wait! I will also likely use this rig for Milky Way shots if the ISO handling and DR goes up. Cant wait for the tilty shifty display and better EVF for macro shots and those how low can you go upward shots in the forest. 

I am still hoping for a megapixel monster to replace my 5DSR for landscape stills and other use and will likely be all in for the RF lens system if they release a lighter f4 trinity with something wider than 15mm. I will adapt my long EF glass with the R5. 

I know price will be high but I have been sitting on my 5D mark III and 5 DSR for a number of years and waiting for Canon to step up. It appears the time has finally arrived! 

Bob


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 21, 2020)

BillB said:


> It is sort of the reverse of people being bothered because they think Canon is crippling their cameras by leaving out stuff they want. Now they think Canon is screwing them by forcing them to pay more by putting stuff in a camera they don’t want.



First, most of the people who thought Canon was crippling their cameras *weren't* primarily stills shooters. So to assume that any and all criticism comes from the same cohort is quite a stretch. The old adage "you can't please everyone" applies here, serve one master alienate another. And from what I've written/read even calling it criticism is a stretch in itself. Most of the sentiment has been "I hope it isn't priced too high because I really don't care to pay a premium for video features" or "I wonder if the R6 (or future high MP body) will be a better camera for stills". I definitely wouldn't put this in the same category as "Canon cripples their gear, they're *******, buying a Sony" so I think the comparison is unfair.

Second, there is no debate that the R5 (based on what is known about the camera) is going to be a great body for stills.

Third, if the price of R5 remains in the ballpark of what the 5D series was/has been then I think we'll all be content.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok, I'll cool my jets on R6 talk for now, after all it's an R5 thread  

PLUS and this is a big one...there has not been anything said by Canon in regards to an R6, it's all rumor site talk. Please correct me if I am wrong, it happens every day.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 21, 2020)

derpderp said:


> Can't wait to buy the R5. My money is sitting in my bank account not doing anything as of late.



Ah, but is your money at least six feet/two meters away from everyone else's money?


----------



## Paul1975 (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone think that the R5 will have crop modes 1.3 and 1.6 like the 5dsr? The R has a 1.6 crop mode. Coming from the 5dsr this is important for me. Or is this the one thing the R5 might not do!!?


----------



## BillB (Apr 21, 2020)

slclick said:


> Ok, I'll cool my jets on R6 talk for now, after all it's an R5 thread
> 
> PLUS and this is a big one...there has not been anything said by Canon in regards to an R6, it's all rumor site talk. Please correct me if I am wrong, it happens every day.


I think Canon did actually say something about the R6 when they made the preliminary announcement about the R5, but it wasn’t much. Also, I think the rumor on R6 specs did go to CR3, so there is that.


----------



## peters (Apr 21, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Yeah I don't understand why everyone keeps trying to play out this scheme in their heads that Canon is making one body for stills and one more for video. Despite what Sony may have done, Canon has never positioned their products this way, and I don't know why they would start now. Canon has many great Cinema cameras they will sell you if you want a "video centric" camera. Their stills cameras have always been primarily for stills but happen to also shoot video.


Hm though I must say, the 5D II was GROUNDBREAKING in the video world.
Cameras like the 70D where also very attractive for the youtube- and video-world since it got the first iteration of DPAF - something that slowly but steadily changed the way the video world looks at the topic of autofocus.
So there are some examples where canon played quite a big role when it came to connecting photo- and video feautres in one camera.
Sony (since the release of the A7) and panasonic with the GH4 where way more agressive in this regard though.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Apr 21, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It would be a 1.06X crop shooting 8K UHD compared to the width of 8K DCI.


Yes, of course.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 21, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Thanks for this. I was wondering if it would be possible to determine the likely resolution for stills from the video resolution. Now I have the answer. And, honestly, it makes perfect sense for the next generation of 5 Series sensors. This would also give the camera about 17 mp in crop mode if I'm doing the math right.
> 
> Now, when will the 5D V rumors start?


Given the current state of the global economic situation my guess is there will not be a 5d5. Even if there was going to be one that idea would be scrapped now and there will be less products overall to reduce R&D costs


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 22, 2020)

Famateur said:


> To be fair, the 1DC was a DSLR that was video-centric.


Ok yes, you got me there. But even though it was a capable camera, at $15,000 MSRP, it sold about as well as a sno-cone in Antarctica.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It's only more profitable for Canon to sell two bodies for $7,000 than one body for $5,000 if the unit cost of production is below $2,000. If the cost of production is $2,100, the margin is $2,900 off one body at $5,000 and only $2,800 off two bodies at $3,500 each. Of course R&D, administrative support, worldwide transportation, customer service, publicity/advertising, and repair support are all overhead that must come out of the margin between production cost and retail price. The overhead for transportation and repair support also double for two bodies compared to one.



All valid points. Thanks for adding to the discussion!

Makes me curious what actual per-unit cost is, both production cost and per-unit COGS...

Also makes me curious what the sweet spot is, if there is one, where two bodies purchased are better for Canon than one more expensive one...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 22, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Given the current state of the global economic situation my guess is there will not be a 5d5. Even if there was going to be one that idea would be scrapped now and there will be less products overall to reduce R&D costs


I have to disagree. Now is not the time for Canon to surrender a huge segment of their customer base. Instead, I think they will want to hold on to every customer they can and DSLRs are still very popular with many users. If they offer only a mirrorless 5 series camera they will lose some customers, guaranteed. It's just not possible to transition everyone over to mirrorless in a single generation. Indeed there are probably many customers who will never transition to mirrorless. If you follow this forum at all, you know that many birders and wildlife photographers prefer DSLRs and they alone constitute a lucrative base for Canon. 

The R&D for a 5DV is likely to be pretty minimal. It will use the same sensor as the R5. Much of the autofocus system of the 1Dx III will likely carry over, just as they did with the 1Dx II and 5D IV. If they include the 1Dx III touch button control or some variant, the R5 sensor and up the frame rate to 9-10 fps they are good to go.

As long as there is a market for DSLRs, Canon will make them and the market remains strong.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 22, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Some other questions: Illuminated buttons? ... there must be something that this camera don't have...



The neck strap initially, but that will be available in firmware v1.1


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 22, 2020)

Famateur said:


> And Dual-Pixel Auto Focus, to boot!



Will it do human and animal eye AF in the video modes though?


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 22, 2020)

So why not each professional Canon Camera will get illuminated buttons? I don't get it ;P


----------



## joestopper (Apr 22, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> So why not each professional Canon Camera will get illuminated buttons? I don't get it ;P



Because not everybody needs this and/or likes this.
I, for example, can (and do this often) operate my camera in darkness, dont need my eyes to locate buttons. In fact, if had to first look at it, it would cost valuable time.


----------



## joestopper (Apr 22, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I have to disagree. Now is not the time for Canon to surrender a huge segment of their customer base. Instead, I think they will want to hold on to every customer they can and DSLRs are still very popular with many users. If they offer only a mirrorless 5 series camera they will lose some customers, guaranteed. It's just not possible to transition everyone over to mirrorless in a single generation. Indeed there are probably many customers who will never transition to mirrorless. If you follow this forum at all, you know that many birders and wildlife photographers prefer DSLRs and they alone constitute a lucrative base for Canon.
> 
> The R&D for a 5DV is likely to be pretty minimal. It will use the same sensor as the R5. Much of the autofocus system of the 1Dx III will likely carry over, just as they did with the 1Dx II and 5D IV. If they include the 1Dx III touch button control or some variant, the R5 sensor and up the frame rate to 9-10 fps they are good to go.
> 
> As long as there is a market for DSLRs, Canon will make them and the market remains strong.



This is hardly about R&D. Fact is that more models are larger overhead with more parts; production line needs to be shared etc.
The general questions is: Who needs an 5DV?
- the 1DXIII already serves all who need a rock-solid DSLR
- the R5 will beat the 5DIV in almost all aspects (except, maybe not in bulkiness if that is needed) and it works with RF as well as EF.
- and for those who still like the 5D series: No problem, it will still be produced when R5 is out.
Not sure what one expects beyond all these options ...


----------



## AEWest (Apr 22, 2020)

slclick said:


> Let's review. The R5 knocks it out of the park for all things video. So yes, the R6 will be the video body. /s
> 
> 
> Seriously, It won't be, it will be the 6D equivalent.They have pretty much made it crystal clear they are following the dslr nomenclature. It will also be less expensive and what more people might buy. Unless of course, a lot of those people don't mind debt. I didn't say you, or you or you...I know everyone here is fabulously wealthy, will buy 3 R5's to complement their stable of 1DXlll bodies.


Well the R certainly didn't follow the DSLR nomenclature. And another difference is that M series is for cropped sensors which wasn't the case in the DSLR series. 
It seems to me the R6 replaces the 7D but without a crop (i.e. sports and low light oriented and more affordable than 5D). If they could upgrade the R to a Mark 2 with IBIS and AF joystick that would be great 6D replacement.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 22, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> I understand the sync speed issue. Yes, global shutter would also be of tremendous value in video, but the I think the biggest issue is the amount of power and in turn, heat, that would entail. At least for video. Global shutter for
> Video you usually see in dedicated video bodies which tend to be much bigger and can more easily dissipate the heat. I dont think there are global shutter video MILC bodies out there as of yet. As far as stills go, isnt that what X-Sync is for? There is way to high speed sync if you have the right stove that can talk to your camera to do it. It basically fires a multistrobe to align with your rolling shutter readout (i think is how that works)


What your talking about is High Speed Sync or in some systems Hyper Sync (slightly different solution for same result) and that’s what I use now or sometimes I’ll use an ND filter. But all of those solutions drain battery power, efficiency, and recycling time from the strobes so you need larger more powerful lights on location to compensate. If you could flash sync at any speed with a global shutter you wouldn’t have to pulse your strobes in HSS mode or use an ND filter and could get away with smaller more portable strobes, or get all of the power out of your big strobes with no compromise.


----------



## TAF (Apr 22, 2020)

joestopper said:


> This is hardly about R&D. Fact is that more models are larger overhead with more parts; production line needs to be shared etc.
> The general questions is: Who needs an 5DV?
> - the 1DXIII already serves all who need a rock-solid DSLR
> - the R5 will beat the 5DIV in almost all aspects (except, maybe not in bulkiness if that is needed) and it works with RF as well as EF.
> ...



That may depend on where they source the mirror/drive motor from. If it comes from China, the mirror SLR may disappear since Canon, like most Japanese companies, will be home-shoring their supply chains (the gov't is planning to help fund that). You can expect that such a complex piece made in Japan would be more expensive than one made in China. Hence it would be reserved for the camera that can bear the market pricing, the 1D series.


----------



## TAF (Apr 22, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> That 4k 120 is far more impressive than 8k 30. There are some good possibilities if 1080p can also scale up accordingly.




1K at 480 fps would be amazing, and would make this an even better seller to the video crowd.

640x480 at ~3000 fps would make this camera a slow motion tool that would open a whole new world of such things.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2020)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> Will it do human and animal eye AF in the video modes though?



I'm not certain, but I think so. Anyone able to confirm?


----------



## unfocused (Apr 23, 2020)

joestopper said:


> ...The general questions is: Who needs an 5DV?...


Need has nothing to do with it. The only relevant question is, will people buy a 5DV? I believe there is ample evidence that there will still be a substantial market for a 5DV even after the R5 is released. I think it is insane to believe that the market is going to disappear overnight and that 100% of 5D customers will be content to buy a mirrorless version. Spend 10 minutes reading this forum and you will see many DSLR users who simply do not like or want a mirrorless body. 

If you need fast, accurate autofocus, you are still better off with a DSLR. And as Canon states in the referenced article:


> Despite the growth of the mirrorless market, DSLRs still make up more than 53% of today's camera sales (according to CIPA's figures for total worldwide shipments of digital cameras with interchangeable lenses, January to December 2019).



As I stated in my earlier post, Canon is not about to abandon half of their market. Even assuming that they can convert half of all DSLR users to mirrorless in a single generation (which would be an astounding accomplishment) that would still leave a quarter of the market open. Canon is not going to leave that money on the table.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 23, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I have to disagree. Now is not the time for Canon to surrender a huge segment of their customer base. Instead, I think they will want to hold on to every customer they can and DSLRs are still very popular with many users. If they offer only a mirrorless 5 series camera they will lose some customers, guaranteed. It's just not possible to transition everyone over to mirrorless in a single generation. Indeed there are probably many customers who will never transition to mirrorless. If you follow this forum at all, you know that many birders and wildlife photographers prefer DSLRs and they alone constitute a lucrative base for Canon.
> 
> The R&D for a 5DV is likely to be pretty minimal. It will use the same sensor as the R5. Much of the autofocus system of the 1Dx III will likely carry over, just as they did with the 1Dx II and 5D IV. If they include the 1Dx III touch button control or some variant, the R5 sensor and up the frame rate to 9-10 fps they are good to go.
> 
> As long as there is a market for DSLRs, Canon will make them and the market remains strong.


I could accept that they may do a 5d5 on the proviso that the body does not change from the 5d4(ie zero R&D costs for body) They literally take the r5 gut(minus IBIS) and shove it in. So yes. if they could basically keep R&D at or near zero then fair enough. But this is not the time to keep a large product line for anyone as people are not going to be spending as much for at least a decade now. Lenses with seamless adaptation to RF will be enough to keep most people loyal to canon even without a DSLR available. A global economic depression is not the time for people to be swapping systems willy nilly


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 23, 2020)

TAF said:


> 1K at 480 fps would be amazing, and would make this an even better seller to the video crowd.
> 
> 640x480 at ~3000 fps would make this camera a slow motion tool that would open a whole new world of such things.


True, that would be useful even with real world recording limit to couple of seconds. There are things that I want to shoot with high speed video(frog inflating vocal sack for calls, snake striking, etc...) and since most of that action takes place under a sec or two. I dont have to carry another camera in bag for this purpose.


----------



## tron (Apr 24, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> I dont see how Canon makes a video spec machine in an RF body that beats this thing.
> 
> I mean, what... a 1:1 pixel readout (12MP like the sony a7s) but with all the same specs otherwise as the R5? Why bother?
> 
> i think Canon intended this to be the absolutely everything camera.  I dont know what else you Viably could cram into a dedicated video MILC body that the R5 doesnt already sport.


An EF mount! But don't tell anybody


----------

